# Brisbane, Australia - Cooparoo



## Arrgh! Mark! (Jan 9, 2005)

Seeking some willing gamers (I'm 20, anything over 16 is good) to join an ongoing group for tuesday day or saturday day games. Tuesdays can be a mishmash of anything, but I'll be starting a fairly non-serious Mutants and Masterminds game set in the 30's for then. 

Saturdays are a high-adventure, high roleplaying game set in my home-made world; think black pyramids of set, ancient sorcerer-kings and a brutal sword and you are right at home. See the Riddle of Kukulaid story hour here on the boards for some inspiration. 

If your interested in either game, contact me at disembodiedheadache@hotmail.com.


----------

